# Vivarium Land Europe are a JOKE



## PantherMan (Aug 31, 2009)

On Monday morning i placed an order with Vivarium Land for a Mistking system, all items were listed as in stock and i paid via paypal. For 3 days the order was stated as "Pending", on Wenesday i sent a message asking what was happening with my order, i got no reply, but within minutes the price had dropped and my order status changed to "Processing", it has been like that for more than 24 hours now, i have sent a new message to them but have had no reply again.

I know the site is ok as it is linked from the Mistking.com main site. I have also sent a complaint to Mistking.com.

Anybody had any trouble with them?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You placed an order with a company called 'Vivarium Land'!?!?! :lol2:


----------



## PantherMan (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes that's right http://www.vivariumland.com It's Mistking's European dealer based in Poland, But if you check their link here they say they are in Ambarès-et-Lagrave, near Bordeaux, France


----------

